# WHHHHHYYYY.....does a ahrd disk beep?????????



## irradiated_chicken (Jun 26, 2005)

hmm.....i now officially hate seagate

my original hdd had issues.....i got it replaced...........

NOW DA REPLACED HDD IS BEEPINGGGGGGGGG

does ne one know why a seagate hdd beeps?

coz seagate sure dosent........

ders nothin on da website.......

tech support has no clue......why a hdd wud beep five days after installin it

da moment i put it on......it strts to beep an da comp goes off before da post!!!!!!!

ma comp wrks fine  bootin frm ma old hdd

i tried exchangin da molex conn....an da ide cables

plss repond!!!!!!!!!ANYONE


----------



## dinesh_singh (Jun 26, 2005)

man sorry for what u suffer.....it happens with everone.seee everyone consider as hitachi is the best in HDD.but i got two HDD with a lot of problems.every brand fails.and someone has to suffer.so dont think like this.everything will be fine.
seagate is a gud brand...one of the oldest...and experienced.and a HDD never beeps.it wuld be a small speaker on ur mobo or cabinet which beeps if something wrong happens.so wait for others to react.


----------



## prathap_lab (Jun 26, 2005)

hi,
    are you sure that the beep is coming from the HDD.(this is the 1st time i am hearing a HDD beep) if the beep is from the system speaker then it is because of some loose connection. ie... if RAM module is loose then the beep comes and the system won't boot. check the connections of all the components. you can even check your motherboard manual for the list of different types of beep errors(ie.. beeps) and their cause. it may give you some idea about the problem.

thank you.


----------



## Delpiero (Jun 26, 2005)

Harddisk can't beep. Surely it can't. It's the system speaker. Something hasn't been installed properly check wether sound card,RAM,Lan card or video card are properly installed.   Maybe he is a fraud seller or something giving you refurbished harddisks. Seagate is the best and i love it so does everybody. Don't create such polls.


----------



## vishal_bhatia87 (Jun 26, 2005)

Delpiero said:
			
		

> Harddisk can't beep. Surely it can't. It's the system speaker. Something hasn't been installed properly check wether sound card,RAM,Lan card or video card are properly installed.   Maybe he is a fraud seller or something giving you refurbished harddisks. Seagate is the best and i love it so does everybody. Don't create such polls.



Yes a harddisk cant beep check what the Delpiero said. For your information Seagate harddisks are good enough.


----------



## expertno.1 (Jun 27, 2005)

HDD..Beep....not possible dude

never heard before....u are suffering from high temperature dude so your mobo is creating alarm

check the bios and ssee the minimum temp for alarm


----------



## Charley (Jun 27, 2005)

Let me tell u a thing. I'd had this prob not long ago. When the sys was switched on , it just kept on beeping when the Win desktop loaded , also during browsing. I really wondered WTF happnd cos it was working perfect before. 

The prob was the enter button on the keyboard wihch was punched in so it kept beeping. I popped it out and then tried, PHEW it worked just fine.


----------



## irradiated_chicken (Jun 27, 2005)

hmm.......well....ima sure its da hard disk......

dint believe it myself wen it frst happened

den i put ma ear to it.......im sure its frm da hdd

trust me...delpiero...i had a VERY high opinion of seagate till recently.....till TWO hdds failed......so it aint no bias........plus......i got the disk replaced from da seacare centre.......not thru my dealer.....

im sure der aint no problem with my hrdware....coz it boots fine frm ma ancient 4gb disk

da moment i remove da molex conn of da seagate disk......it boots FINE

reconnect it......an i get da same sh*t in ma face


----------



## Shikhar (Jun 27, 2005)

Just can't be the harddisk.


----------



## irradiated_chicken (Jun 27, 2005)

it is.........dunno how or why.........but it is!!!!!!!

btw......i checked all the connectors.........coz continuous beeps usually means no RAM or sumthin

but deyre all fine.......

which is only enfoced by the fact that it starts with my old hdd


----------



## djmykey (Jun 27, 2005)

Dood did ya screw the hdd to da cabinet. Seagate hdds have some issue with earthing so pls try it out ? Just my 2 cents had faced similar problems thats y. (But I dint get a single beep also but theres no problem in trying)


----------



## expertno.1 (Jun 27, 2005)

so dude i think you should call the customer care service and ask them that theier hard disk creates beep or not ?

its not possible dude..never heard beforeeeeee

how could a hard disk  beep ?


----------



## abhishekkulkarni (Jun 27, 2005)

Man one thing is for sure . A beep HAS to come from something which has some form of speakers ie sound output device on it right?

How can a hard - disk beep?

It could be that your mobo speaker is very close to your hard-disk and that's why when you put your ear to the hard - disk you r thinkin that it is beeping.
But that is not possible.

Quite possible in a Samsung drive though. lolz


----------



## Tech&ME (Jun 27, 2005)

ok I noted your problem dude! 

u say when you connect your *4 gb* old drive everything works fine, right ?

then when you connect your new drive which must be more then 4 gb , say it must be atleast *80 gb* or so.

Hi Hi your mobo seem to be not supporting new hdds with 80gb space.

And thats the cause of your problem.


----------



## irradiated_chicken (Jun 28, 2005)

hmm........

i dunoo.....iss lik seriously weird......

my motherboard lik supports 120gb.....

coz i was usin it fr six mths........den it crashed........

got it replaced......n i used da replaced one.....

partitioned an everything

used it fr five days

den it goes n starts beeping on me an not allowin ma comp to strt

aahh.......dis is gettin annoyin........

beeping hdds are "unheard of" 

seagate prolly sent me a bad disk

but i dont get why it waited five days to fail


----------



## Charley (Jun 29, 2005)

abhishekkulkarni said:
			
		

> Quite possible in a Samsung drive though. lolz



Theres another thing from SAMSUNG which rolls along. I thought it was only wit their CD/DVD drives ....     


@Irradicated - Why dont u call up the toll free number of Seagate and put across a word to them abt ur prob.


----------



## Tech&ME (Jun 29, 2005)

Ok lets give one more try.

Can you post the full system configuration of your system in which you want to use this 120GB hdd which is *"deeping"*

I suggest u to return the hdd back to seagate for one more time and this time as them to install it for you instead. 

Lets see the results. By the way are you a hardware professional or just a user ?

Did you configure the hdd as Master or Slave which ever is required ? Is you IDE cable working fine ? There are lots of question which has to be answered.

Anyway, try to post your full hardware config and then we can further diagnose the problem.


----------



## cvvikram (Jun 29, 2005)

Hey u better try your HDD with friends system.U may come to know exact location of problem.


----------

